# Mifuni Randori and Demos



## Rook (Dec 16, 2006)

Some Randori and demos by the "God of Judo" - Mifune.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUne9Xg55og&mode=related&search=

Some submissions, but lots of throws.


----------



## Ybot (Dec 16, 2006)

Very nice.  Thanks for the post.  Mifune is very light on his feet.  It's almost like a dance.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Dec 18, 2006)

The disengage at about 3:20 is hilarious.

For anyone who has bumped into Master Sam Tendencia...he's a FMA master (one of many who taught something to Dan Insosanto), as well as a Judo and Karate high-ranking BB. Got his blacks in Judo from training with Mifune, but says his favorite memories of Mifune were the hours hey would spend playing ping pong. He would recount stories of dozens of guys from around the world who came for challenge matches with Mifune, but Mifune would make them wait...until he got his daily ping-pong fix out of the way. Sometimes he would wade through the challenges quickly, rubbing in the inferiiority of his opponents in the process, so he could go back to pong.

Sam was scary good at dumping people on their kiester...I can only imagine how minimizing it must have been to face off against a wizard like Mifune.

Always a pleasure to watch a master ply their craft. Thank you for posting this.

Dave


----------



## BJJMichigan (Dec 20, 2006)

Now I know what excellence looks like. That little 130 pounder ownd! Great Vid.


----------



## pstarr (Dec 20, 2006)

Now THAT'S judo!  Excellent!


----------



## zDom (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for posting!

I enjoyed it very much (and added it to my favorites list).


----------



## matt.m (Dec 21, 2006)

Very nice, good find.  Thanks.


----------

